# Glock puts out fire!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Model 23 destroyed by mis-adventure
Have you ever looked at the other end of some cell phones and wondered what would happen if all those bare contacts would short by touching, say, keys in one's pocket?

Such a (said to be true) story happened in my beloved city of Reno, Nevada recently.

In my favorite gun store (Guns, Etc.), there appears to be a burned gun in a badly burned holster sitting on the shelf behind the front desk. I asked the salesman and he, laughing, showed me the Glock, seriously burned with grips burst open showing metal lining, and related the following story.

A local guy has a Glock and his cell phone in the glove compartment of his truck. Somehow the cell phone caught fire! I suspect that this is possible in some models with exposed contacts if they touch metal and get the incoming call. Some papers and other junk gladly joined the cell phone.

The fire grew.

Certainly the truck would be a goner in ten minutes, but luckily the guy had his Glock stashed there, too. The holster caught fire, heated the magazine and the magazine exploded!

Guess what - it blew the fire out! The truck was saved!

Now if this is not the gun story of the year, I will eat my hat and drink my Hoppes!

Conclusion: all your soccer Moms driving expensive minivans, and you, smarty pants Wall Street types driving yours and you, overall-covered ******** with your 1950s trucks, and you, Kansas farmers' daughters with eyes bluer that heaven and you, Jewish rabbis driving to your synagogues... nothing, I repeat, nothing, including special car fire extinguishers would do the job of saving your wheels as elegantly and effectively as your .45, 10-round, double-action (or, should we call it triple-action now?) black polymer humble Austrian friend.

(You want to buy American? I bet your sweet primer that any US Colt 1911 would do the same job as sure as it fulfill its other tasks.)

The most ironic, and happiest, thing is - the gun will be restored by just changing the plastic frame. The owner is an NRA member, so the NRA membership insurance will pay for the loss.
by Alex Chaihorsky


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ahh!! Come on Tnoisaw.. Did you just come in from the barn where you keep your white lighting stored??


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Ahh!! Come on Tnoisaw.. Did you just come in from the barn where you keep your white lighting stored??


Don't tell me. Been out for a while. Give me a break! I've been incarcerated for the last forty-seven years in the state of confusion.


----------

